# Ninja vs. Darth Vader



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently had an amazingly funny and memorable image during one of my blindfolded solves that put me in a creative quandary. In the same journey location I had to pit Darth Vader against a Ninja in an epic battle. Now you may think this would be quite easy to do, but in fact I found it very difficult to imagine who would have the upper hand, let alone be the victor.

Of course Darth Vader has force choke, and perhaps even force lightning. He has the ability to use force push, and his lightsaber would certainly melt any sword that the Ninja had to use.

BUT ... The ninja would have stealth and cunning at his/her disposal. S/he could lie in waiting using mediation to clear his/her mind and remain undetected by Darth Vader until it was too late, and either a well timed throwing star or dagger thrust ended the tale.

There is a very similar debate with some interesting (although mostly not on-topic) discussion on another forum for anyone who is interested.

So speedsolving forum, I leave it to you. Who would win?

Ninja or Darth Vader?


----------



## ianography (Feb 18, 2011)

NINJA!


----------



## moogra (Feb 18, 2011)

Quite honestly, probably Darth Vader. If he can deflect bullets from guns like all other Jedi, then he can block throwing stars too.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

moogra said:


> Quite honestly, probably Darth Vader. If he can deflect bullets from guns like all other Jedi, then he can block throwing stars too.


 
this


----------



## moogra (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and about daggers... I'm not sure daggers would have much of an effect as Darth Vader is already half machine by now (android arms, legs, breathing, etc) and the ninja would end up stabbing machines. However, if the ninja manages to attack Vader's air supply, things may turn out differently, but a few seconds after stabbing the air supply, Darth Vader would have sliced the ninja in half. I'd say a ninja would put up a good fight though


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader easy.


----------



## riffz (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader. Ninjas are good but he has the force and a fricking light-saber.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2011)

riffz said:


> Darth Vader. Ninjas are good *but he has the force and a fricking light-saber.*


 
And a nice suit.


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2011)

WHO IS VOTING FOR NINJA?!?!

Darth Vader has the FREAKING force. End of story. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader when one on one.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

Depends on what type of Ninja and skill. I mean if Darth Vader were faced against these two:





I think they would have a pretty good chance.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry but Orochimaru totally pwns Darth Vader


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 18, 2011)

No Jeninja option?
Ninja for sure, you can't kill a ninja. Why you ask?
Because s/he is a ninja.
http://www.youtube.com/user/digitalfilmmaker


----------



## Bapao (Feb 18, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Sorry but Orochimaru totally pwns Darth Vader


 
So we're talking about fictive ninjas with fictive capabilities as opposed historical ones? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninja


----------



## rishabh (Feb 18, 2011)

matters

which ninja are we talking about 

and how many


historical and 1on1 = Darth Vader


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2011)

*Ninja sneaks up behind Vader*
*Ninja steals lightsaber*
*Ninja cuts off Vader's head*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2011)

For those saying Vader, I certainly agree that if you threw a Ninja and Vader both into a cage match, that Vader would certainly win this fight. No question. However, I can't imagine a scenario when the Ninja would be on equal footing with Vader like this. _Because_ it is a Ninja, I imagine something more like what Cyrus said, the Ninja sneaks around somehow and steals Vader's light saber then uses it against him.

Ok, so let's take a creative license here. Imagine a Ninja assassin let loose on the death star. This Ninja's sole mission is to take out Vader by any means necessary.

Does s/he pull it off successfully?

--edit--
Ooh I like the idea of Scorpion vs. Vader, or Sub-Zero vs. Vader. That would certainly make the fight more interesting.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> --edit--
> Ooh I like the idea of Scorpion vs. Vader, or Sub-Zero vs. Vader. That would certainly make the fight more interesting.


 
Exactly. I'm not a Star Wars fan so excuse any ignorance, but if Vader were faced against Sub Zero. Sub Zero has the chance to freeze Vader and smash him.

Imagine if the Ninja were Goku in Super Saiyan mode. 
I'd also throw in these guys just for fun.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader could never use force ligtning, due to his arms are machines too, so he would destroy them this way... but, he can sence Ninjas if they aren't trained in Force, so they could wait in meditation, but Vader would notice them. Even if the ninja threw come stars, he couldn't through the Vader's armour kill him, so he would lose anyway

for sneaking ninja... if Vader senced Luke on Endor, how couldn't he know about someone who's trying to kill him on Death Star? It's true that Sub-Zero or Scropion could have better chances (well Sub-Zero could freeze him, but Scorpion would probably still lose)


----------



## theace (Feb 18, 2011)

If we're talking unreal ninjas, how'd Naruto at 8 tails do? I'd say vader's "toast" lol


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2011)

All the ninja would have to do it sneak up and use some sort of short-range EMP. Respirator gone = dead Vader. And Vader can only detect strong force presences, so unless the ninja was strong with the force he could easily sneak up on Vader.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> All the ninja would have to do it sneak up and use some sort of short-range EMP. Respirator gone = dead Vader. And Vader can only detect strong force presences, so unless the ninja was strong with the force he could easily sneak up on Vader.


 
he can sence danger, take for example in Clone wars how he and Obi-Wan knew about these bugs in Amidala's room...


----------



## Nestor (Feb 18, 2011)

Speed, dexterity, brute force and meditation can't beat the Force. Sorry ninja.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Vader can only detect strong force presences


 
Lies.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth Vader is dead, so the ninja wins by default. :/


----------



## izovire (Feb 18, 2011)

Vader of course! He would probably sense the Ninja an hour before he arrives, knowing to keep his air supply safe. Now if there were an army of Ninja's hmmmmm....


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 18, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Darth Vader is dead


 
Not in Chris' mind. =)


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> All the ninja would have to do it sneak up and use some sort of short-range EMP. Respirator gone = dead Vader. And *Vader can only detect strong force presences*, so unless the ninja was strong with the force he could easily sneak up on Vader.


 
Prove it.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 18, 2011)

The main issue is that ninja was more of an adjective than a noun. There were very few people in history that would have described themselves exclusively as ninja. The rest were samurai or simply fighters who practiced some type of subterfuge or guerilla warfare. Thus, they did not have a special class of weapons, clothing, or anything else - they just used and wore the same things as other people in their cohort. So it is not known as to what kind of weapons were being used or would be used if a "Ninja" were to face Darth Vader.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 18, 2011)

izovire said:


> Vader of course! He would probably sense the Ninja an hour before he arrives, knowing to keep his air supply safe. Now if there were an army of Ninja's hmmmmm....


 
Ninjas don't arrive. They are either there or they are not.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes said:


> Ninjas don't arrive. They are either there or they are not.


 
He would probably sence the Ninja an hour before he was there  May the Force be with you


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 18, 2011)

Vader all the way. 

ninja Vader, and he'll ninja you!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 18, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> He would probably sence the Ninja an hour before he was there  May the Force be with you


 
There's no way to sense a ninja except for the moment where it kills you.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe it's just the David and Goliath appeal of the story if the Ninja wins, but I just feel that given the right set of circumstances the Ninja could pull it off. Sure it might be a 1 in 1,000 or 1 in 1,000,000 chance, but I think it could happen.

Good point about Vader already being dead haha, but then again we can take any creative license we want with this 

So I guess I would have to say that Vader would win most of the time, but given the right Ninja and the right circumstances I think it could be Ninja 1 : Vader 0

As to using the force to sense the Ninja, could the Ninja somehow "fake" a signal that Vader would pick up? Is it possible to mislead the force? Maybe send a team of two Ninjas where one is the "decoy" who Vader picks up via the force. When Vader attacks, the real assassin jumps out and takes out Vader while he's tied up whipping up on the decoy Ninja. Maybe this is taking too much of a creative license haha


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 18, 2011)

The Ninja might win if Vader was on his death bed already.

You can't mislead the force. Vader knows all...


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly, this was a big waste of a thread. =P


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 18, 2011)

But you cannot kill a ninja. 
The best you can come o killing a ninja is killing a samurai but that isn't a ninja-Friend


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ninja throws a nuclear bomb from 10 miles away. Vader dies.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 18, 2011)

Pikachu wins instantly


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes said:


> There's no way to sense a ninja except for the moment where it kills you.


 
there's no way to get around Jedi (or Sith Lord) without being noticed... Ninjas can be invisible but as long as they live, Vader will notice them


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 18, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> there's no way to get around Jedi (or Sith Lord) without being noticed... Ninjas can be invisible but as long as they live, Vader will notice them


 
But ninjas don't follow the same rules as a human,

If you had a fight between a ninja and Chuck Norris. The ninja would win, but Chuck Norris wouldn't loose. Visa versa


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> As to using the force to sense the Ninja, could the Ninja somehow "fake" a signal that Vader would pick up? Is it possible to mislead the force? Maybe send a team of two Ninjas where one is the "decoy" who Vader picks up via the force. When Vader attacks, the real assassin jumps out and takes out Vader while he's tied up whipping up on the decoy Ninja. Maybe this is taking too much of a creative license haha



You aren't giving Vader enough credit. He can kill a whole room of enemies choking them to death using the force. One ninja would be a piece of cake.


----------



## bluedasher (Feb 18, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Ninja throws a nuclear bomb from 10 miles away. Vader dies.



Vader uses Death Star to blow up Ninja and planet from 10 Light Years away.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 18, 2011)

if there is a nine-tailed fox residing the ninja, ninja would win!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Ninja throws a nuclear bomb from 10 miles away. Vader dies.


 


cmhardw said:


> He has the ability to use force push


 
Come on man.

EDIT: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/388939


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 18, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Is it possible to mislead the force? Maybe send a team of two Ninjas where one is the "decoy" who Vader picks up via the force. When Vader attacks, the real assassin jumps out and takes out Vader while he's tied up whipping up on the decoy Ninja. Maybe this is taking too much of a creative license haha


 
The Ninja himself could not fake a Force signal of some kind. The team of two Ninjas would be unlikely to work for the same reason that one wouldn't: Force Sense. Even going into the whole problem of him fighitng both at once, there are quite enough times in the Star Wars Expanded Universe where Vader (and even other Sith that are not as skilled as Vader) fight multiple Jedi at the same time, and the Jedi also have the Force bonus that ninjas do not have.

BUT, there actually is a way a ninja could do it: In the expanded universe, there are small creatures called Ysalamiri that create a Force-less "bubble" around them. If a ninja brought one or more with him, he could completely eliminate Vader's Force Sense and other powers.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 19, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> The Ninja himself could not fake a Force signal of some kind. The team of two Ninjas would be unlikely to work for the same reason that one wouldn't: Force Sense. Even going into the whole problem of him fighitng both at once, there are quite enough times in the Star Wars Expanded Universe where Vader (and even other Sith that are not as skilled as Vader) fight multiple Jedi at the same time, and the Jedi also have the Force bonus that ninjas do not have.
> 
> BUT, there actually is a way a ninja could do it: In the expanded universe, there are small creatures called Ysalamiri that create a Force-less "bubble" around them. If a ninja brought one or more with him, he could completely eliminate Vader's Force Sense and other powers.


 
I doubt any ninja knows about Yslamiries, but still, Vader has lightsaber... but that way Ninjas would have at least chance to succes


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

Aes sedai. End.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

Anybody ever seen the TV show Deadliest Warrior? They pit elite fighters of history who would never normally meet against one another by testing their weapons, fighting styles, armor, and tactics. They've already tested the ninja against a Spartan iirc but I'm not totally sure. Testing Vader's light saber and the force would most definitely look hard but by analyzing his fighting style from the movies there may be some comparison. Although for anybody to actually do this they'd need to be pretty intense.

btw this guy is a ninja so I'd definitely rather have Vader on my side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEtIoGQxqQs


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

There isn't much of Darth Vader fighting is there? I mean, there's him as Anakin fighting a lot, but not really much of darth vader. Or perhaps my remembrance of the trilogy is just bad. I can only remember two times where he actually takes out his lightsaber and fights with it and they were both against Luke. Once in cloud city and of course in Episode 6.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 20, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Anybody ever seen the TV show Deadliest Warrior? They pit elite fighters of history who would never normally meet against one another by testing their weapons, fighting styles, armor, and tactics. They've already tested the ninja against a Spartan iirc but I'm not totally sure. Testing Vader's light saber and the force would most definitely look hard but by analyzing his fighting style from the movies there may be some comparison. Although for anybody to actually do this they'd need to be pretty intense.
> 
> btw this guy is a ninja so I'd definitely rather have Vader on my side
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEtIoGQxqQs


 
I'd rather had your ninja than this star wars kid 



Whyusosrs? said:


> There isn't much of Darth Vader fighting is there? I mean, there's him as Anakin fighting a lot, but not really much of darth vader. Or perhaps my remembrance of the trilogy is just bad. I can only remember two times where he actually takes out his lightsaber and fights with it and they were both against Luke. Once in cloud city and of course in Episode 6.


 
technicaly in Revenge of the Sith it was Vader who fought Obi-Wan, in New Hope he killed Obi-Van and then as you said in next two episodes he fought with Luke (+in that cave in Dagobah, but it wasn't real)... but besides films, I guess he had several fights (for example in Force Unleashed II, I think)


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> I'd rather had your ninja than this star wars kid


 
What? Why not? He's _so_ skilled.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> technicaly in Revenge of the Sith it was Vader who fought Obi-Wan, in New Hope he killed Obi-Van and then as you said in next two episodes he fought with Luke (+in that cave in Dagobah, but it wasn't real)... but besides films, I guess he had several fights (for example in Force Unleashed II, I think)


 
Ah yes, I forgot he fought with obi-wan.


----------

